# Metal Gear Solid Appreciation...



## Daemoniac (Mar 17, 2010)

So having got my new PS3 for my bday, I also got (after a whole fuckload of GAS for it), Metal Gear Solid 4.

I'm fair certain i'm near the end, and all I can say is... well, wow. WOW. I don't think i've ever seen a game, movie, or series of books tie in as completely and perfectly as this game does.

The attention to detail, the "surprises" to the characters that come back (without seeming cheesy or unplanned, like the fucking "Saw" series ), to the gameplay which has been streamlined and perfected, it is absolutely fucking stunning... Hell, even the prequel (Snake Eater) is so perfectly tied into it all that it doesn't seem contrived, or like a ploy like some series. I can understand why a lot of people wouldn't "enjoy" it per se, but seriously, this game needs to win awards. 

I'm really GASsing for a new copy of the first MGS game now... 

So yeah, i'm officially a complete fanboi 

Any others?


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 17, 2010)

Darn you and your pimping Mischa, I really want to play these, you guilt me for not playing them too easily


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah... I get that way sometimes... Seriously though, it's soooo awesome.


----------



## AySay (Mar 17, 2010)

The MGS series games are definitely some of the greatest game's EVER. I have all of them, except the ones before PS1. 
However, my biggest gripe with them is the rehashing of the "plot" 
As in there's always 4-5 bad guys you have to beat, then you get to the main baddie, then you find out shocking info, epic-fight the baddie, win, see credits, find out some cryptic seemingly important info...REPEAT


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 17, 2010)

Did you ever play Metal Gear and Snake's Revenge on the NES?


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 17, 2010)

^ I didn't, no. I'm actually trying to find a NES emulator that works with a 64 bit version of Windows 7 right now..

AySay, I get what you're saying, but I think that's part of the theme; They can't shake fate, and no matter what they're doing, the original "plans" just keep coming back in one form or another. I love it though, it works so well.


----------



## AySay (Mar 17, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> ^ I didn't, no. I'm actually trying to find a NES emulator that works with a 64 bit version of Windows 7 right now..
> 
> AySay, I get what you're saying, but I think that's part of the theme; They can't shake fate, and no matter what they're doing, the original "plans" just keep coming back in one form or another. I love it though, it works so well.



Yeah I get the theme thing...just feels a bit lazy to me.
Still, no matter how many games they make like it, I'd still keep buying them on release day anyways


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't think I could ever (in any lifetime) accuse Hideo, or any of the Konami staff, of being lazy with their work  I think they've just looked at this from the start as an "overarching story" rather than taking every game as it comes and 'making' it fit.

But yeah, the repetition is definitely there  Just feels like evolution of sorts to me though.


----------



## philkilla (Mar 17, 2010)

Best game ever. I love MGS


----------



## klutvott (Mar 17, 2010)

Metal gear solid is definitely the best series of games ever created IMO. Except the ones for nintendo. They suck.  
I remember when i first got the demo for metal gear solid on the ps1. I could only play to the point where you find the darpa chief but i played it over and over and over again until i got the full game. Then i played the game over and over and over. I must have played through it around 20 times.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 17, 2010)

^ I had a video demo of the first one on "Demo 1" that I watched over and over again until (5 years later) i ended up with the actual game... then I played it over and over and over until my little brother stole it and I got 2... THen I played _it_ over and over and over


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 17, 2010)

philkilla said:


> Best series ever. I love MGS



Fixed


----------



## sami (Mar 17, 2010)

I had the privilege to play Metal Gear 2 on MSX. Haven't finished it, it's friggin HARD! But yeah, I love the first MGS and the two Metal Gears on NES


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 17, 2010)

klutvott said:


> I remember when i first got the demo for metal gear solid on the ps1. I could only play to the point where you find the darpa chief but i played it over and over and over again until i got the full game. Then i played the game over and over and over. I must have played through it around 20 times.




OMG!!! I did the same thing. I think it was a Playstation Underground cd or an OPM demo cd, but I played the mess out of that demo too!!!

You're looking at one of the biggest MGS nerds of all time. I have every limited edition version of the MGS games. I have the limited edition MGS4 PS3. I even have the Gamecube remake of the first MGS, called Twin Snakes. Those crappy ACID games and Portable Ops (which was pretty sweet) for PSP are also in my collection.

I love Hideo and his quirky sense of humor. I think everyone remembers their first encounter with Psycho Mantis.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 17, 2010)

^ His sense of humour is awesome  The bit in this one when the little egg-timer duck starts waving it's head going "Oh no! Oh no! Oh no!" had me in stitches 

I still need to rebuy MGS1 and 3 though  I'd like a copy of Subsistence though for the third, i already have "Substance" for 2...

Apparently the next PSP MGS game is actually part of the 'official' chronology and being developed by Hideo  Cannot wait


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 17, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Apparently the next PSP MGS game is actually part of the 'official' chronology and being developed by Hideo  Cannot wait




Another Big Boss story, eh? I don't know why (b/c I know that David Hayter does both characters' voices), but I don't like Big Boss as much as Solid Snake.  


I would give you my copy of MGS3, but it's NTSC. Aren't you guys on PAL? Do you guys drive on the wrong side of the street too?


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 17, 2010)

I appreciate the sentiment either way dude.

And yes, we are both PAL and we drive on the _correct_ side of the street  I didn't mind Big Boss, though it's sort of hard to get "as" excited about the game because you sort of know what's going to happen  That said though, after playing 4, it's a lot easier to really feel for Big Boss now.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 17, 2010)

*spoiler alert* That's the only part of MGS4 that I didn't like. Somehow, someway, Big Boss managed to survive all those decades just to tie the loose ends for Solid Snake...and then die on the spot from Fox Die. Why didn't he email Solid Snake, maybe send a Walkie-Talkie and stand a mile away when he talked with Solid Snake? LOL. It was a little too clean in it's closure for me.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 17, 2010)

**** MORE SPOILERS ****



I'm not quite at the end yet, but isn't he dead? He's all fucked up and barely alive in a plastic bag  Or is that not actually him and does he actually come back?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 17, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> I don't think I could ever (in any lifetime) accuse Hideo, or any of the Konami staff, of being lazy with their work  I think they've just looked at this from the start as an "overarching story" rather than taking every game as it comes and 'making' it fit.
> 
> But yeah, the repetition is definitely there  Just feels like evolution of sorts to me though.


 
Kojima did Zone of the Enders after all.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 17, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Kojima did Zone of the Enders after all.



Very true. Although I have to say, while the gameplay is awesome, the voice acting was just, just awful


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh, I loved the theme song of the first ZotE!!! 



I played and beat the first ZotE, was the sequel any good?


----------



## Brewtal_Damage (Mar 17, 2010)

finish the game, you'll see whose body is in the plastic bag, also, you can buy the original PSone MGS1 on PSN, I had the Subsistence and in the 2nd disc both NES games were playable, didn't get to finish the 2nd one, hard as fuck :/


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 17, 2010)

Damn it, I ruined the game for Mischa. No one else reveal anything till he beats the game!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 17, 2010)

It's ok, it's not ruined  I'm not so anal with the whole "NOBODY SAY A FUCKING THING ABOUT THE STORY OR IT'S RUINED OHNOEZOMGWTFURACUNTDICKHEAD". I think i'll have it finished today or tomorrow hopefully 

I'm going to find a copy of MGS1 and buy it for actual PS1


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 17, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> Oh, I loved the theme song of the first ZotE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I played and beat the first ZotE, was the sequel any good?




I ahevn't played the first, but I did finish the second one and thought it was fucking incredible. According to the reviews the gameplay is infinitely more enjoyable than the first; less glitchy and whatnot. It's reeeeal fucking fast


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 17, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> I ahevn't played the first, but I did finish the second one and thought it was fucking incredible. According to the reviews the gameplay is infinitely more enjoyable than the first; less glitchy and whatnot. It's reeeeal fucking fast


 
 Got them both. The sequel clearly beats the first.


Also, how could I forget: Snake is my prefered character in Super Smash Bros Brawl ... in the very few hours I've played that game.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 17, 2010)

Snake is in Super Smash??


----------



## sami (Mar 17, 2010)

Loading screen from MG MSX:







And if you haven't seen this yet, it's pretty epic! Metal Gear Fiesta


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 17, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Snake is in Super Smash??


 










Even a theme song is in there: 




Also I was in the Melbourne audience when Eminence played this:


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 17, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


>





 HOLY SHIT!!


----------



## -mouse- (Mar 19, 2010)

MGS3 is probably one of the best games ive ever played


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 19, 2010)

^ I still don't actually own 3... So i've only ever beaten it once when i borrowed it from a mate... I'm trying to find a copy of Subsistence to buy as well as teh original (MGS1 )

I love them though, seriously, amazing games.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 19, 2010)

i love MGS and MG, fucking hard games man, i remember it took me 2 years to actual getting around to beating the first MG game for NES. and it is EPIC how the stories from all MG games all tie into one another


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 19, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> it is EPIC how the stories from all MG games all tie into one another



This. Absolutely. It's crazy that Hideo actually had the foresight/skill to make even the _originals_ on fucking NES and that tie in perfectly too  

I got the ROMs of MG and MG2  They're really fucking hard


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 21, 2010)

I didn't realise I have a copy of Snake Eater at home. No idea how I got it, odd.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 21, 2010)

I'll take it off your hands  It's like it was never there


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 20, 2011)

metal gear solid 3 has to be the best game i've EVER played. and thats saying something considering i've played TONS of games on tons of different systems under tons of different genres and eras. in fact, my favorite game of all time was topping every list for a decade, which was Zelda: OoT. the only game that tied to that was shadows of colossus (in my opinion) and then the one that beat the two was snake eater.

there are so many amazing things about this game its just unreal! 

for starters, i LOVE how you can go into first person view during a cutscene and see a whole different story than what is being presented in 3rd person view. the subtle details you can see here and there that would otherwise have gone unseen is just brilliant!

blowing up ammo and food storage can make your enemy starve and run out of weapons. you can throw rotten food at em and they will throw up and bunch of other things. just brilliant

putting people to sleep and hearing them speak in their dreams? brilliant! 

ocelot, brilliant! (especially the ending scene done in first person view, behind the window)

the end, brilliant! i love how you can kill him off in SO many different ways. you can be cheap and set the internal PS2 time to a few years from now (so put it to 2030 or something) and the game will say that the end is dead due to old age. you can shoot him early on in the game to weaken him, or kill him off as well. 

the boss, brilliant! story was amazing, last battle was phenomenal!

infact, when the game ended, i actually got up and gave it standing ovation even though no one was in the room. but this game just blew my mind in every shape, sense and form!

i really dont think a game can top metal gear solid 3 in any way. and its a shame as well since all games are now heading away from action adventure/rpg and going towards shooters that dont have any real story line other than killing people for the sake of it.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 20, 2011)

MGS <3. I played 4, non stop the night it came out. 23 hrs later, and I was really sad 

I managed to find a copy of the Original, black label MGS1, for $20 in a card shop in Dallas. Probably the best purchase of my life.


----------



## Rock4ever (Jul 20, 2011)

I played MG for the NES and really liked it. Played MGS 1/2 and 4 and thought they were cool though I found the gameplay a little annoying. Really like the Otacon character, in addition to of course, SS.

Cant wait to play the HD remake of MGS2/3/PW due out later this year for PS3.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 20, 2011)

i wonder why they aren't releasing the HD version of metal gear solid 1 :S


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 20, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> i wonder why they aren't releasing the HD version of metal gear solid 1 :S


you can get MGS1 from the PS Store, and PW would be a bigger draw.


----------



## Rock4ever (Jul 20, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> i wonder why they aren't releasing the HD version of metal gear solid 1 :S



It's my understanding the 3 games being released simply require an up-ressing of the graphics and redoing the sounds and voices. I've read, and I dont know how reliable my source was, that an up-ressed ps1 game would still look like ish and that a HD MGS1 would require redoing a lot the game from the ground up. MGS1 is available on psn.

I cant imagine why they wouldn't do it if there was a feasible business case.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 20, 2011)

eitherway, i still dont have a ps3...so cant say...

but another cool thing i found out about metal gear solid 3 is that if you're in a cave and bats are attacking you, just throw a sonar beep at em and they'll leave you alone, thinking they are attacking their own kind. how brilliant is that?!


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 23, 2011)

*scratches head*
so this is weird...i just killed off the BOSS in MGS3. but the first two times i played it, i remember clearly that i came across a hut in the middle of the forest. and i remember it was in my way to get to some other place. i remember it perfectly well coz there was a tree i got to climb and snip off a few folks from the tree top.

but the third time around i never got that hut...what the fuck?!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 24, 2011)

_You're_ a hut.


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 10, 2011)

bumping this up again just because i just finished part 4
and i really dont see why so many people are complaining about 'no play, lots of cut scenes'. 

my only complaint is that they made the controls a lil too complicated for my liking. before, it was square to raise the gun, square to shoot the gun, square to do other stuff. R2 to equip and unequip. now, you have one button assigned to EVERY task which makes this a form of a shooter...but whatever, i still loved the game, and was sad at the end as well...but not as sad as part 3. still say snake eater was a better game.

also, i liked what they did with raiden. i personally HATED him in part 2. but now i loved him! 

and last thing, i haven't heard of any author/writer that has a story written down, and constantly expands on it for the same series for more than 25 years! i'm sure when metal gear 1 and 2 (not solid) came out, hideio had no idea to make metal gear solid 1, 2, 3 or 4. not just that, but he made metal gear 1 in 1987, and then managed to go back to write the story for whatever happened to START that whole story...

as a writer, i know just how difficult it is to stay motivated to something that long, so my hat goes off to the workers of metal gear!


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 10, 2011)

I disagree with the controls though - once you play through it a couple of times you really get used to it. Phenomenal game. There are more than a few rumours now that Hideo is doing MGS5 (NOT Rising, a new game) which would be... interesting. I have a few doubts about it (much as I'd love to play more MGS) because 4 finished the series so perfectly.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 10, 2011)

Playing through MGS2 right now. I have MGS 1,2,3,4 and Peace Walker (need to get portable ops).
I agree with the "snake eater is amazing" comments. So much great gameplay and humor.
My favorite thing about mgs3 is snake's reactions to eating things!! 

Still having a grand time with Peace Walker too.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 10, 2011)

I've been trying to find a copy of Subsistence at work for months now... Every time one pops up on the system I'm too slow to get it transferred


----------



## Killer64 (Nov 12, 2011)

Been a fan of MGS since I first saw MGS1 for PSX when it came out in 1998. Then came MGS Virtual Missions, MGS2, MGS3, and MGS4. Actually started an MGS gaming marathon and got through Metal Gear (bluMSX), Metal Gear 2 (bluMSX), MGS1, and MGS2. I got stuck near the end of MGS3 when you get stuck in a jail cell and have to get your items back. Having trouble sneaking past the guards with close to nothing in gear  . I beat MGS4 a few times, its fun to go after the different titles, secrets, and rewards.


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 12, 2011)

it kinda sucks that mgs4 doesn't have any trophies...
and some of the trophies for mgs3 are a lil too easy...and then some others should be silver, but they get you a copper for finding EACH AND EVERY thing that you can consume/eat...what the fuck?!

and apparently there is a mythical creature you can catch in the game, which is completely new to me.
same goes to the healing radio stations...what the fuck?!

also, i found out that my favorite side character 'Paramedic'


Spoiler



was killed! thus she wasn't really mentioned in any other parts except for part 4


. i loved how corky and strange she was. plus, a movie buff. oh she was awesome!


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't care for trophies, they make up for that with the in-game Emblems. Big Boss Emblem = amazing fun to get.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 16, 2011)

Got the mgs hd collection, time to play peace walker online for once.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm having a blast playing ms1 and ms2 (the msx ones) damn these are hard!!


----------



## Shogun (Nov 30, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> metal gear solid 3 has to be the best game i've EVER played. and thats saying something considering i've played TONS of games on tons of different systems under tons of different genres and eras. in fact, my favorite game of all time was topping every list for a decade, which was Zelda: OoT. the only game that tied to that was shadows of colossus (in my opinion) and then the one that beat the two was snake eater.
> 
> there are so many amazing things about this game its just unreal!
> 
> ...



I actually gave a salute and shed a tear at the endiing. That game was so damn epic ! Just got the hd collection yesterday. I'm gonna play through/relive the entire mgs series starting with mgs 1 and ending with 4. Oh the nostalgia...


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 30, 2011)

Shogun said:


> I actually gave a salute and shed a tear at the endiing. That game was so damn epic ! Just got the hd collection yesterday. I'm gonna play through/relive the entire mgs series starting with mgs 1 and ending with 4. Oh the nostalgia...



lies!
you forgot to add metal GEAR 1 and 2 to the list too! 

i'll play those soon. just have WAY too many games on my bucket list at the moment though


----------



## Shogun (Dec 1, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> lies!
> you forgot to add metal GEAR 1 and 2 to the list too!
> 
> i'll play those soon. just have WAY too many games on my bucket list at the moment though



I never really got into those games too much(maybe because i found them too difficult lol) Those are the only games out of the series that i haven't finished, so i might give them another shot after i finish all of the metal gear solid series.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 1, 2011)

Shogun said:


> I never really got into those games too much(maybe because i found them too difficult lol) Those are the only games out of the series that i haven't finished, so i might give them another shot after i finish all of the metal gear solid series.



the metal gear for gamecube, have you tried it? how was it?


----------



## Shogun (Dec 2, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> the metal gear for gamecube, have you tried it? how was it?



I haven't played it but it looks like a pretty good remake of the original mgs. Now that you mention it, i need to get a hold of that one and finally get around to playing it...


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 2, 2011)

Shogun said:


> I haven't played it but it looks like a pretty good remake of the original mgs. Now that you mention it, i need to get a hold of that one and finally get around to playing it...



it isn't a remake of the MGS1 though. its kind of like MGS1.5 as it kind of continues where 1 left off, but it also bridges part two to it too :s


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 2, 2011)

this game was so cutting edge at the time.

i really need to play msg again & see the different endings.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 2, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> it isn't a remake of the MGS1 though. its kind of like MGS1.5 as it kind of continues where 1 left off, but it also bridges part two to it too :s



Interesting, so it has new parts to the story ? If so, then im definitely gonna have to play this now


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 2, 2011)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> this game was so cutting edge at the time.
> 
> i really need to play msg again & see the different endings.



which game? as far as i know, metal gear solid 2 has a VERY slight alternative ending that only changes the appearance of a certain character. 

there are no multiple endings to MGS1, 3 or 4....

so which metal gear are you talking about?




Shogun said:


> Interesting, so it has new parts to the story ? If so, then im definitely gonna have to play this now




you know...i dont know anymore. i always thought they were different. but now from what i'm reading online, they are ALMOST the same. the only difference is that twin snakes has more cut scenes, and some of them are abit over the top, as in, WAY too far fetched, even for metal gear series.

also, twin snake has better graphics, and better control that is similar to MGS2

so basically twin snake is everything MGS1 was plus a bit extra...

i wonder what the added stuff are :S


but this is the basic timeline of how things unfold:


> Timeline of events in Metal Gear
> 1964 - Virtuous Mission - Operation Snake Eater
> 1970 - San Hieronymo Takeover
> 1972 - Les Enfants Terribles Project
> ...



taken from:
http://metalgear.wikia.com/wiki/Shadow_Moses_Incident


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 8, 2011)

how cool is this?! this is his business card:


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 11, 2011)

^ "Regional Director of Badassery"



Killer64 said:


> I got stuck near the end of MGS3 when you get stuck in a jail cell and have to get your items back. Having trouble sneaking past the guards with close to nothing in gear  .



I spent the entire game sneaking around, doing CQC and fucking shit up, so this part was never really a problem for me. The trick is to blow up the food storage and arsenal before you lose your gear so that the enemies are weaker. Also, cartwheel like a boss.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 11, 2011)

so yesterday they showed the 'truth behind metal gear rising'

i'm not too impressed. it looks more like a button masher without any substance. or perhaps a controller-mover rather than button masher.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2011)

Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance, as it's now called, looks like an absolute fucking abomination. It's a messy, incoherent, jerky, lame looking addition to an unusually well directed and incredibly well made franchise.

Sad considering how awesome it looked when it was just Metal Gear Solid: Rising.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 13, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance, as it's now called, looks like an absolute fucking abomination. It's a messy, incoherent, jerky, lame looking addition to an unusually well directed and incredibly well made franchise.
> 
> Sad considering how awesome it looked when it was just Metal Gear Solid: Rising.



thats what happens when kojima walks out on it


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 13, 2012)

i have a question for those who are heavily into the metal gear world...it may have a spoiler for part 2, and potentially part 4, so highlight it if you want spoilers:



Spoiler



aright, so in part two, when solid snake, or 'Iroquois pliskin' is seen on the plant/shell level, he is seen with bugs running around him. there are a few other hints that he died. at the same time, when vamp is trying to bite snake, he avoids doing so as he thinks that snake smells like corpse. throughout the game (till the end) they kept saying he died in the tanker level earlier on in the game (when that ship sank). at the end, they said that they buried liquid snakes body in place of solid. 

however...did they ever explain as to what those bugs and the smell surrounding snake were? 

and perhaps that is what led to his premature old age in part 4? in part 4, they just said that no one really knows why his body is decomposing, but its believed to be the work of fox-die, the nanomachines, and the fact that he is a clone designed to die early...


so just wondering if they ever answered as to why snake had bugs running around him and why he was a zombie in part 2?


----------



## slowro (Jan 13, 2012)

MGS is my all time fav games. I have lost weeks of my life playing and replaying them.
I have a tiny collection but I hope to change that this year.

Anyone got pics of their collection?


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 30, 2012)

AHAHAHAH!!! i cant stop laughing! oh i love this game!
Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater - The Amazing Croc Cap - YouTube


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 7, 2012)

*delete


----------



## Pav (Aug 7, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> i have a question for those who are heavily into the metal gear world...it may have a spoiler for part 2, and potentially part 4, so highlight it if you want spoilers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



The smell Vamp mentioned was in reference to foxdie and the nanomachines they were all equipped with. Basically, it was Vamp's way of saying he knew "Pliskin" wasn't some random dude who showed up, and was in fact Snake. The bugs were another hint to those ends. When Raiden asked Snake how he entered Big Shell, he said it was "fast rope descent from a navy chopper," but the bugs were a telltale sign that he infiltrated through the water the exact same way Raiden did, since the first strut you begin the game in was full of them. Basically, the bugs and the smell were just hints dropped along the way that Pliskin was Solid Snake and the Dead Cell members were catching on to it.


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 7, 2012)

on another metal gear solid related news, metal gear solid 4 FINALLY has a trophies patch that was introduced yesterday! just pop in your disc, and let it load up. however, if the trophies require you to play the damn game a minimum of 8 times to get everything...no thank you:

Metal Gear Solid 4 - Trophy Guide & Roadmap - PS3Trophies.org


----------



## Mendez (Aug 7, 2012)

^ Loaded it at the right time then!

I just got me a copy of the game yesterday and was surprised when i saw the addition of the trophies. I had no idea they barely implemented that.

Too bad you can't use the old save files, but I don't mind running through the game again. It's been a while since I last played it.


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 7, 2012)

Mendez said:


> ^ Loaded it at the right time then!
> 
> I just got me a copy of the game yesterday and was surprised when i saw the addition of the trophies. I had no idea they barely implemented that.
> 
> Too bad you can't use the old save files, but I don't mind running through the game again. It's been a while since I last played it.



indeed. 
but i dont think i can sit through that game again, atleast not any time soon.

i do plan on playing the first 4 parts to my gf sometime next year when we marry or so. but lets see... 


and i am a bit of a trophy whore...


----------



## Mendez (Aug 7, 2012)

Fall to the dark side 

I do feel like playing mgs 1 though...


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 9, 2012)

Mendez said:


> Fall to the dark side
> 
> I do feel like playing mgs 1 though...



IF ONLY that got a remake, i dunno if i'd want an HD render of that game as it's resident evil 2 kinda bland with the graphics and character models, but still, that was my fav MSG game


----------



## Pav (Aug 9, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> IF ONLY that got a remake, i dunno if i'd want an HD render of that game as it's resident evil 2 kinda bland with the graphics and character models, but still, that was my fav MSG game



Amazon.com: Metal Gear Solid HD Collection: Playstation 3: Video Games

Already been done.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 10, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> IF ONLY that got a remake, i dunno if i'd want an HD render of that game as it's resident evil 2 kinda bland with the graphics and character models, but still, that was my fav MSG game



Hideo Kojima/God, said if they were going to remake the first metal gear solid, they'd want to do it properly. It can't be made HD simply because the graphics are that dated. He said he'd like to make some minor tweaks to it as well to make the overall story of the series make more sense or something? 

Can't remember where i read it, but that's pretty much why MGS 1 didn't come with the HD pack lol

Though, that means they have plans to do something with it hopefully sometime in the future. Also read a few monthes ago hideo was hiring for a new metal gear game or something...hell yes! Prob a next gen console game, maybe to go along with the release of the next Playstation or something?

here's a link to the next MGS in the works...sounds...different lol

http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/po...rmed-solid-snake-is-back-with-the-fox-engine/


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 10, 2012)

Pav said:


> Amazon.com: Metal Gear Solid HD Collection: Playstation 3: Video Games
> 
> Already been done.



not quiet. that HD series has 5 games in it. he was talking about the 6th.

the series has:
metal gear 1 (1987)
metal gear 2 (1990)
metal gear solid 2 (2001)
metal gear solid 3 (2004)
metal gear solid 3.5 (peace walker) (2010)

so its missing 'metal gear solid 1' (1998) from the series.





Korbain said:


> Hideo Kojima/God, said if they were going to remake the first metal gear solid, they'd want to do it properly. It can't be made HD simply because the graphics are that dated. He said he'd like to make some minor tweaks to it as well to make the overall story of the series make more sense or something?
> 
> Can't remember where i read it, but that's pretty much why MGS 1 didn't come with the HD pack lol
> 
> ...




they could rerelease the 'Metal Gear Solid: Twin Snakes' game since its graphics were like 'sons of liberty' but everything else was like the original, just a bit more extra stuff added to it.

however, supposedly the game ruins one boss battle. i'm assuming its psycomantis as he needs a memory card, and the ability to change controlers, which gamecube was a bit iffy about.


----------



## Pav (Aug 10, 2012)

I never noticed that, what an unusual collection.


----------



## Mendez (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah the gamecube remake was pretty good in terms of graphics. The psycomantis boss fight was OK, not too bad. I think it should have been included in the HD bundle. 

Edit: The boss battle could access the ps3 memory though...


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 10, 2012)

Mendez said:


> Yeah the gamecube remake was pretty good in terms of graphics. The psycomantis boss fight was OK, not too bad. I think it should have been included in the HD bundle.
> 
> Edit: The boss battle could access the ps3 memory though...



even if the boss could access the ps3 memory/trophy, they would have to remake that entire section as the game wasn't designed for the PS3 or its games.

i loved the part where psychomantis started saying shit like 'oh, you like to kill zombies in resident evil, dont you?' or other games, depending on whats on your memory card.



EDIT: nevermind. its possible for them to do that. this was done on the gamecube version:



man, he was such an incredible boss!!!

for those who haven't played part 4...for those who have, read on 


Spoiler



i hate how they ruined him in part 4






EDIT: HAHAHAH!!! i love the games quirky sense of humor:


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Aug 12, 2012)

The MGS saga is my favorite game series ever. So many intense moments, good laughs, cold shivers of epicness, cool characters, memorable quotes, gameplay innovations, gamepad use innovations, music... the list goes on! Thanks Kojima-san!


----------

